# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  New Armanov grips added

## Tikka7mm08

Replaced factory grips on PS9 with the new grips. Surprised at the improvement with palm swell and space for for right hand fingers to wrap into. Even my child size hands fit good now. 

No expectation of improvement in scores @MSL

----------


## Tikka7mm08



----------


## norsk

Very nice!
I used to have a pair of titanium grips on a Kimber Pro carry back in the day.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Titanium grips...must search for those that would be vrry cool.

----------

